

The Cabal: Valve’s Design Process For Creating Half-Life (1999) - notduncansmith
http://www.gamasutra.com/view/feature/131815/the_cabal_valves_design_process_.php

======
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Valve%E2%80%99s+Design+Process+For...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=Valve%E2%80%99s+Design+Process+For+Creating+Half-
Life#!/story/forever/0/Valve%E2%80%99s%20Design%20Process%20For%20Creating%20Half-
Life)

